# Breakers Revenge: The best fighter you probably never heard of



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 2, 2013)

i decided that we need a topic for this awesomely underrated gem, because *it is better than your favorite fighting game.* *PERIOD.*

what is Breakers Revenge you ask?  it's a little known arcade fighter with the Neo Geo hardware by Visco Games.  it looks very much like another crappy 90s wannabe to cash in on the SF2 craze, but if you give it a chance it's actually quite solid.  it has a relatively intricate yet not too loose combo system, lots of fun juggles, fast paced gameplay....it's worth a play.

definitely try it if you haven't already, and you probably haven't.  it's easy to pick up and play, but has a solid learning curve and definitely doesn't reward laziness.  in other words, my dream fighter realized.

here's some gameplay:

Combo video
Random gameplay
BALOODLE
A longplay

and here's a vid series I suggest you and anyone interested in this game watch:

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

I want to troll you... I _really_ want to troll you hard, call you a dumbass, use the  face and be done with it, but I am liking this game...

You win round 1, fucker.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm somewhat reminded of Kaiser Knuckle.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I want to troll you... I _really_ want to troll you hard, call you a dumbass, use the  face and be done with it, but I am liking this game...
> 
> You win round 1, fucker.


glad you see how good this game is 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm somewhat reminded of Kaiser Knuckle.


not surprising since some people from that worked on this one

AI isn't a bitch to fight however, and the final boss is beatable


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2013)

seems like a cool game. reminds me a lot of garou:mark of the wolves.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

Its on the arcade you say. I am gonna get it tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotta love hyperbole.  
I remember this game.  I used Saizo, Ria and Rila in that order.  It was definitely a fun game.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks interesting. Gonna see if I can find a rom to use on a MAME emulator.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it for Xbox arcade or PSN?


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Is it for Xbox arcade or PSN?



Was only released on Neo Geo consoles and Arcade unfortunately.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotta find me a fuckin ROM in that case. 

It _may_ release in the Wii or WiiU's shop channel in future, if it's Neo Geo.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 3, 2013)

best emulator to play this on is Winkawaks

MAME should work too but I honestly haven't tried it on there yet



"Shion" said:


> It _may_ release in the Wii or WiiU's shop channel in future, if it's Neo Geo.


wouldn't be too shocked then

I do keep hearing rumors of a future port...who knows, maybe one day....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haww yeah, Breakers Revenge. I like this game.


----------

